# Effekt als würde Fernseher ausgehen // Adobe Premiere 7



## Hasel (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in eurem Forum schon gesucht, "gegooglet" habe ich auch schon, finde jedoch keinerlei Lösung meines Problems..bzw. meines Anliegens.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Plugin, oder einer Blende, die so aussehen soll, als würde ich einen Fernseher ausschalten. Also das Video/Bild soll erst in die Mitte zusammenfallen, und dabei eine horizontale Linie zurückbleiben, welche  dann ebenfalls in die Mitte des Bildes zusammenbricht. Ich hoffe es euch gut erklärtz zu haben, aber ich denke Ihr wisst schon was ich meine. 
Das Programm mit dem ich arbeite, ist Adobe Premiere 7. 
Kennt jemand eine Solche Blende/Plugin mit welchem ich das Darstellen kann?

Für Eure Antworten danke ich euch schon mal im Vorraus! 

Grüße
Hasel


----------



## Chocobanana (12. Februar 2004)

Ich kann nur mit After Effects umgehen, würde es so machen:

Bild oder Video vom Fernseher der abgeschaltet werden soll in eine Komposition hinzufügen.

Erster Frame:
Eine Maske (Ellipse) über das ganze Bild legen, so dass alles Sichtbar ist. Verwende für die Maske Blur, sonst siehts später so abgehackt aus. Aktiviere Stopuhr für die Eigenschaft Maskenform.

einige Frames vor dem Ende:
Die Maske zur Bildmitte ganz klein machen das nichts mehr sichtbar ist.

Erstelle eine Farbfläche mit einer weißen horizontalen Linie (eventuell mit Blur), welche ihren InPoint an diesem Frame hat. Sie soll also sichtbar werden wenn vom Fernseher das Bild weg ist.

Nun machst du auch für die Linie eine Maske, an ihrem InPoint ist wieder alles sichtbar, und am Ende, also ende der Komposition ist die Linie nicht sichtbar (Maske wieder klein machen).
________________________________________________________________

Sodala, so würde es ich machen.

Greetz,

     choco


----------

